# how long did you have to wait before having sex again?



## monster91

women that had stitches how long did you have to wait before you had sex again? and when do you know if you are ready to have sex after baby?


----------



## mum2liam

took me about 6 weeks to pluck up the courage, i was nervous as hell lol!!! 

this time will prob be the same, Hubbie is refusing to DTD with me since 32 wks too wierd apparently!! so i told him well you will just have to wait till im ready after the birth!! kinda forgotton what its like!! haha


----------



## Beaney192

I havent hsd sex yet, part of me wants to, but then again im so nervous, think I will at least wait till my 6 week checkup.


----------



## angie79

I had a tear and i was cut and i didnt feel ready until 8 weeks and didnt actually dtd until 10 weeks - my oh gave me no pressure at all until he hinted at 9 weeks :flower:

xxx


----------



## gills8752

I had 2nd degree tears, was cut and had stitches and. I waited till 12 weeks hahaa. I really wasnt in the mood for it before then, and even then it was tender and strange.


----------



## GingerNut

I had an internal 3cm second degree tear, and waited 4 weeks. I wanted to try at 3 weeks but DH wouldn't. 

It wasn't that I was uncontrollably randy, mind you, just that I was nervous about it, and knew that if I left it too long, it would get scarier and scarier. I really just wanted to get it out of the way! Thankfully it was fine; a bit, well, odd, but comfortable enough. And actually way better than it used to be, once I got used to it.


----------



## aimee-lou

3 weeks here. I only had a few cosmetic stiches though as I had a deep graze caused by LO's nails :wacko:


----------



## lizardbreath

waited 5 weeks with my first waited 3 weeks with my second. I was ready both times OH never pushed me for it and even when we did he was so worried he was going to hurt me. Mind you I never tore with either Child.


----------



## x__amour

3 weeks. :dohh:
I had an EMCS though. We just took it slow and used a gallon of lube. :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

About 8-10 weeks. I had an episiotomy followed by a 4th degree tear, so was petrfied at even the thought of sex! We used a ton of lube, so it was no problem :) x


----------



## NawlinsMama

Two weeks. :blush: I had a second degree tear, but we used tons of lube and it went okay. My only problem was the blood, as I bled quite a lot postpartum. That was a bit off-putting.


----------



## AshleyNichole

i had an episiotomy with my first, and waited 4w, and it hurt like hell :nope:


----------



## lynnikins

with my first i had an episiotomy and waitied about 8/9wks with my second i had a 3rd degree tear and waited about 7wks


----------



## Rebaby

I had a 2nd degree tear and stitches with Toby and we tried to DTD after 7 weeks but it was too painful. We tried again a week later with more success! :winkwink: It was sore for a while though, i think it was 3 or 4 months before things started to get back to normal.

With Rudy i had a 1st degree tear, no stitches and we only waited 3 weeks and it was absolutely fine :thumbup:


----------



## MiissMuffet

I waited about 3 months i think but i got badly torn up so no1 was going to go there LOL


----------



## CJane

I waited about 3 months too, as had tear and episi and stitches, so wasn't in the mood at all before that. TBH DH wasn't too sure even then, he kept checking "are you sure?" and also a ton on lube like someone else said!!


----------



## aj11

we waited until after our 6 weeks appt., BUT at the bottom of the opening of my vaginal opening the two edges healed together. EEEEK!! effectively making the opening like 2/3 as big. the dr told us to try to open it back up "the old fashioned way"---sex...and we tried but HOLY CRAP that was not happening. so i had to go back and get it cut back open, and that took a further 2 weeks to heal up! hoping to have a better experience this time, but regardless we will wait until after the 6 week check up!


----------



## luvmyfam

aj11 said:


> we waited until after our 6 weeks appt., BUT at the bottom of the opening of my vaginal opening the two edges healed together. EEEEK!! effectively making the opening like 2/3 as big. the dr told us to try to open it back up "the old fashioned way"---sex...and we tried but HOLY CRAP that was not happening. so i had to go back and get it cut back open, and that took a further 2 weeks to heal up! hoping to have a better experience this time, but regardless we will wait until after the 6 week check up!

I didn't say anything to my doctor but I think this is the same that happened to me. OUCH is all I have to say. It was really sharp pain for a while, that eventually got better. Maybe after 4-5 months!


----------



## rachy12342

I can't remember with my daughter but this time I'm 3weeks pp, didnt have any stitches but I dong know when I will feel up to it, I'm worried my partner won't enjoy it and cannot see how he is still attracted to me :( what if I'm really 'loose' now? I really need some words of wisdom please


----------



## Saaaally

I had a 3rd degree tear, and about 3 weeks i think :) We took it very slow though! And it was fairly painful, but i felt sorry for OH! xxx


----------



## youngwife20

all you ladies who dtd after 2/3/4 weeks .. did your bleeding stop so early??? u hear people bleed more than 6 weeks?? n they say its usualy really heavy i dont imagine how u can still do the dance??


----------



## Saaaally

youngwife20 said:


> all you ladies who dtd after 2/3/4 weeks .. did your bleeding stop so early??? u hear people bleed more than 6 weeks?? n they say its usualy really heavy i dont imagine how u can still do the dance??

Mine was on and off from 2 weeks, like it would be 2 weeks bleeding and a few days not etc so i took the opportunity :) In total i had the lochia for 13 weeks i think xxx


----------



## Rebaby

youngwife20 said:


> all you ladies who dtd after 2/3/4 weeks .. did your bleeding stop so early??? u hear people bleed more than 6 weeks?? n they say its usualy really heavy i dont imagine how u can still do the dance??

My lochia lasted 7 weeks but the bleeding was really only heavy for the first couple of weeks so it wasn't really a problem.


----------



## Phantom

My baby is 3 months old and I only recently started having sex again. I tried at around 8 weeks but it was very painful and I just ended up crying. I had a 3rd degree tear.


----------



## youngwife20

Saaaally said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> all you ladies who dtd after 2/3/4 weeks .. did your bleeding stop so early??? u hear people bleed more than 6 weeks?? n they say its usualy really heavy i dont imagine how u can still do the dance??
> 
> Mine was on and off from 2 weeks, like it would be 2 weeks bleeding and a few days not etc so i took the opportunity :) In total i had the lochia for 13 weeks i think xxxClick to expand...

whats lochia? and taking the opportunity is for sure a good idea lol xx


----------



## overcomer79

I waited until I was cleared by the dr. I had issues healing so that wasn't for 8 weeks.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I had stitches with my first in my perineum and waitied a few months. But I waited a few months because I had PPD.

With ds2 I didn't have any stitches or tearing and had sex at 4 weeks. You should wait until the stitches heal/dissolve and that lochia has stopped which can be anywhere from 2-8 weeks.


----------



## krismarie621

I had 3 stitches and a 2nd degree tear and I'm 2.5 weeks post partum - my bleeding has stopped and I feel like I'll be ready to have sex within the next week, but I need to get the okay from my midwife first, of course.

I miss sex!


----------



## Rebaby

youngwife20 said:


> Saaaally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> all you ladies who dtd after 2/3/4 weeks .. did your bleeding stop so early??? u hear people bleed more than 6 weeks?? n they say its usualy really heavy i dont imagine how u can still do the dance??
> 
> Mine was on and off from 2 weeks, like it would be 2 weeks bleeding and a few days not etc so i took the opportunity :) In total i had the lochia for 13 weeks i think xxxClick to expand...
> 
> whats lochia? and taking the opportunity is for sure a good idea lol xxClick to expand...

Lochia is the name for your bleeding after having a baby :thumbup: And you don't need to wait for it to finish before you DTD again unless you want to (providing you haven't had any complications/been told to wait by your midwife/dr)


----------



## hawalkden

I had 2nd degree tear and stitches! Isaac is 5 weeks old now and last night me & oh dtd :happydance: he says I'm a born again virgin with
How tight I was :) haha


----------



## LovePurple

oh boy, probably shouldn't have read this thread, but I guess better to know now and prepare myself rather than be nervous or surprised at how long it may take after... LOL


----------



## xxEMZxx

5 weeks, wasn't too bad. x


----------



## Kel127

5 weeks after I had my son!


----------



## Sproutlet

2 1/2 weeks. I had a 2nd degree tear with internal and external stitches. My dh was more nervous than I was.


----------



## mummykcc

3 months-didn't feel right/comfortable before then. I had plenty of stitches and i wasn't going to risk any damage by rushing back into things lol.


----------



## goddess25

Had 3rd borderline 4th degree tearing so lots of internal and external stitching.. it was about 3 months before I was healed down there and it was about 5 months after the birth that I eventually got the courage up to try. It was horrible but i gritted my teeth and had a cry it was very sore but it did get better.

After DD we DTD about 2 weeks after and it was totally fine.


----------

